# problem ghostscript9



## bladesoft (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi,

I have problem with ghostscript9. Error


```
ghostscript/9.02\" -I./psi -I./obj/../soobj -I./obj/../soobj -I./base  -Ifreetype/include -o ./obj/../soobj/fapi_ft.o -c ./psi/fapi_ft.c
./psi/fapi_ft.c: In function 'get_fapi_glyph_metrics':
./psi/fapi_ft.c:298: error: 'FT_Incremental_MetricsRec' has no member named 'advance_v'
gmake[1]: *** [obj/../soobj/fapi_ft.o] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/print/ghostscript9/work/ghostscript-9.02'
gmake: *** [so] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9.
```

Please help me.
Thank you.


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 25, 2011)

Not sure, but could you update your ports tree before this compiling?


----------



## gwydion_1 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Same Issue*

I am also having the same issue and my ports tree is up to date. Any advice is helpful. I have even de-selected all options in config


----------

